# Good online resources about Okinawan Karate?



## Shotgun Buddha (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi there, Im just trying to do some research about Okinawan Karate and learn more about the origins and differences between its styles. Can anyone point me to good websites or online resources about the subjects?
Just randomly searching means Im not sure how reliable any information I find is, which tends to be a large problem in martial arts research.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 30, 2009)

There's a pretty good book by Hokama Sensei:

http://www.amazon.com/History-Tradi...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241102992&sr=8-1

It goes into good detail, yet is pretty easy to follow along.  He explains about the history of Okinawan Karate, and describes how it has evolved along the way.  

I know that you wanted an online resource, but this book is worth buying.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Apr 30, 2009)

No harm in finding out what books could be useful too, I can add them to my potential reading list. Thanks!


----------



## twendkata71 (Apr 30, 2009)

*It is best to go to a direct source. *
*Here is  the okinawan website about karate,its masters with lots of information, video of the old masters demonstrating,etc. *
*www.wonder-okinawa.jp/023/eng *
*It has information about most types of okinawan karate *


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 30, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> There's a pretty good book by Hokama Sensei:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/History-Tradi...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241102992&sr=8-1
> 
> ...



I don't know that one (but it's interesting, thanks) but here is one several of use have been discussing recently:

http://www.amazon.com/Okinawan-Kara...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241110420&sr=1-1


----------



## Todd (May 1, 2009)

The Okinawa Karatedo Kobudo Support Center is another resource, as is Okinawa Karate News.


----------

